# 1950/51 Monark - General



## MrMonark13 (Sep 30, 2022)

Up for dond is this really nice original 1950/51 Monark -  5 star general. All original except for blue handlebar grip. I have the missing pedal block, but I didn’t get pictures of it. Horn works okay, sounds like a dying duck! Shipping is based on buyer’s location. Raising funds for my first car!


----------



## hotrod (Oct 1, 2022)

$150


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 1, 2022)

hotrod said:


> $150



No deal


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 14, 2022)

BUMP


----------

